# Photo Journal of a 240



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm picking up a used 240 Gallon tank today.
I will not immediately set this up. As money comes available I will build a stand, sump, overflow, denitrifier, and possibly a few other things.

I already have a huge pot I nabbed out of the recycling bin at work. It was used for pressurized sterilization. It will take minimal work to create my denitrifier. This pot will probably hold 3 gallons of bio media. So it should be plenty big to handle the 240.

I am playing with the idea of turning a current 75G into the sump. However, I will probably end up doing something different, because I like that setup.

I will add a UV to this system as well. I just won't be building that part.

I currently have a 125G full of Cichlids (doing very well) and a 75G FW Community doing well. I have not decided what will go in this tank yet.

This project might tank me several months.










First Shelled Spot:

















Second Shelled Spot









It took 6 people to get this on the truck.. This is as far as my wife and I could get it off. I'll pick up the stand today, and have help moving this to the stand tomorrow.

























Calculated the weight of this thing full.



> Results computed by FishTank Online September 3, 2008, 12:26 pm EDT
> http://boonedocks.net/fishtank
> 
> Water Type..............................Freshwater
> ...


1.25 TONS! Whoa.
I'm building the stand myself... This is also going on a deck not a slab. I wonder how that will go.

At least I have the current stand. The one I build will be a lot better then it, so I'm not worried about that.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I was excited to see pictures, I'll stay tuned. opcorn:


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I would love to have a tank that big. What are you going to do about the shelled spots, isnt that a weak point?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

NICE!!! :drooling:

Did you get a good deal on that bad-boyâ€¦.



verbosity said:


> It took 6 people to get this on the truck.. This is as far as my wife and I could get it off. I'll pick up the stand today, and have help moving this to the stand tomorrow.


I feel your painâ€¦ I recently set-up a 210g in my living room. It took 4 people to get it in the truck, and 4 to get it to the standâ€¦We could of used 2 more guysâ€¦

One corner is ALL I wanted, or could handle 

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

The big shell is near the top.. not to much tension there.. the small shell.. not sure about that.

Once this is finished.. It will run in the garage for at least a month before I am willing to move it inside.

Oh yeah. She only cost 200.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

awesome tank! sure is massive...

when setting up my 190 it was just me and my brother and we had to lift it OVER a 7ft rear garden fence. We said a lot of bad words that day.. really could of used some of those glass suction cup thingies.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

The old stand that is pretty much trash.









old stand

My tank filling up for leak test before I continue any work









Filling Up 1









Filling up 2 (Jena, my dog, wanted to know if this was her new waterbowl.)









This is a picture of a small shell created when some rocks fell.









This is a picture of the big shell from the same rock slide. This one will probably end up being behind the overflow. That should lower any stress at this corner.









It's full!

I kept it like this for over a week. It didn't leak any.

Before I can really build any thing, I need a work surface. I just moved into this house so I figured I'd add a Workbench.









Before









Framed. I did the legs at an angle incase I ever wanted to park in the garage. (Like that is ever going to happen.)









Dog Tested. She approves.









Mostly Done









Side Shot









Charging Station I used the angle to make it easier to access everything and see what's going on.









Power and Tape Measures









Suspended Radio. Have to have something to jam to.

In the process of building my work bench I actually came into the possession of several pieces of Acrylic: one really big piece, several long thin pieces, and a bunch of thin squares. Score!









Smaller Pieces









Big Piece

Now, to actually start some work. I built the top of the stand last night. I've always done lazy carpentry, never checking for square or anything. But I was real meticulous on this and it came out perfectly square the first time. 

This was going to be my base, but it came out so square, it'll be the top of my stand.









Top of the stand Frame









Top of the stand Frame

I have the lumber do to the rest of the frame for the stand. I just need the time now.

The above has taken me 2 weeks not counting the testing of the aquarium.


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

wow this looks like it will be a lot of fun can't wait to see it finished i will definately be watching this


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

good job, looks like you are a little bit of a handyman


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

Frame the bottom of the stand. This is a picture of the top and bottom.









Started work on the 4 corner post. I don't have a table saw. So this is a little difficult. Not to mention the blade on my skill saw is so dull it starts smoking less then an inch into the cut.









I have a smaller skill saw with a brand new blade, but I needed the depth.
I probably would have finished these if the blade was in better shape. Now I have to wait until tomorrow to pick up a new blade from Lowe's. That is... If the wife will let me.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Lucky!! My dad would beat me with a belt if i bought a 240!!


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> Lucky!! My dad would beat me with a belt if i bought a 240!!


I'm 24. If my dad beat me with a belt there would be something seriously wrong.

My dad was with me when I found this 240. He wanted to buy it. But his wife wouldn't let him.
I went back the next day and bought it


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

thats hilarious, im only 16. Dont worry childrens aid im fine my dad doesnt even try to hit me.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

This morning I picked up new saw blades and some nourishment. I brought my wife some milk and 3 donuts while she was in bed. When you keep as many fish as me. Things like this really help.









I finished cutting up the 4"x4"s in record time.  Wish I bought the saw blades last night. I've put the stand together and test fit it in it's final location. This was to see how level it was etc.

The stand is not completed. I will be adding some vertical 2"x6"s.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

verbosity said:


> This morning I picked up new saw blades and some nourishment. I brought my wife some milk and 3 donuts while she was in bed.


For weeks after I'd have to serve more than just Krispy Kremes if I brought home a 240 !!

:thumb:

Great pics!! Looking forward to lot's more ...

:fish:


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Stand is coming along great, can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Great tank... great deal... stand will be great soon enough... Great narration as well...

I especially appreciate that tip about the milk & donuts in bed...


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Lucky, "verbosity" has tools _and_ fish!
Around here, my Mr has the _tools _and I have the _fish_. :thumb: 
And, yes fellas, there's been a donut, or three, served his way when I need a stand built or tank carried.

Keep up the good work and picts. comming.
Alicem


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

Does the Sump fit?

























If I only add one support in the middle, will I be able to get the sump out if it needs replacing?
















Yes. It looks like I will be able too!!

Time to fill up the sump and make sure it doesn't leak before I start working on it.









I added in the middle braces for the stand. 









I had to use two shims on the entire back of this stand to get it level.
This is not because my craftmenship sucks. It's because who ever built this porch sucks. (It might have been built originally at a slight angle to shed water better.)
I actually have these three sets of shims raising the stand a little higher then level. I figure they will give some when the tank is on it, and full of water.









I also added shims in some of my corners to make it level from side to side. The screws should hold the weight, the shims are just there incase the screws get tired.








The stand now just needs a plywood floor for the 55G sump to sit on. I'll hopefully pick this up after I get paid.

Looks like the 55G Sump is going to hold water just fine.









I'll let it sit for about a week before I start working on it.

Since most of the wood work is done, I decided to give my wife back her side of the garage. Things like this are really important when you keep a lot of fish.
I also made a deal with her that if she couldn't park in the garage for more then a week she could demand a kiss  any time she wanted and I would have to stop what I was doing and comply. This made her happy. I only went one day over. That entire day she never got a chance to ask for a kiss because I couldn't resist her. Man, I love this woman!!

Anyway, after I cleaned her side of the garage back out, I hung a few more things on my workbench and wrapped it up for the weekend.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

Bump: Nobody has anything to say?


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

looks really good keep up the good progress


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

1/ Congrats on getting a 240g - have to admit I'm very envious 8)

2/ Stand is coming along well - will you also build a canopy?

3/ Kudos to you for showing good attention to the missus =D>


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

looks awesome, when you finish with that can I go ahead and request you head over to my house and set me up a tank like that. I can only dream.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

D-007 said:


> 1/ Congrats on getting a 240g - have to admit I'm very envious 8)
> 
> 2/ Stand is coming along well - will you also build a canopy?
> 
> 3/ Kudos to you for showing good attention to the missus =D>


The missus is the most important thing to me. If she demanded I get rid of all the fish. I would. 
I wouldn't be happy about it. But I would  I love her!! And she loves me.. So she won't ask me to get rid of the fish. 

I don't plan to build a canopy anytime soon. I'm still not even sure how this stand is going to look once finished.










I got my shipment in. A bunch of cheap HOB filters, and my two pumps for this project.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

While I wait on the sump leak test. And on more money so I can get some plywood for the stand. I decided to work on my fish closet a little.
The closet is really conveinant. It's probably about 6'x6' and is right off of my office where all but one of my fish tanks are. I moved from the country where my water came from a well to the city where my water is ****. So I bought a 150G rubbermaid tub and use it to treat my water before water changes. I use a sump pump (for pumping out basements) to move the water from this to which ever fish tank.
Up until now this has been using two of my saw horses to keep it off the ground. (It was on the ground until I discovered a leak. Never put it back.)

I wanted the contained to have room under it for a 5Gallon bucket to be below the drain, and for random storage. So I just used some lumber I had left over from the workbench and stand project. I also used a giant door I got at work right before it went into the dumpster.

What I have:









I made a simple 48"x28" 2x4 frame.
I cut out a piece of the door to fit ontop of that frame.









I cut the lumber for the legs and just set them in place.









I decided this set up would be stable enough for me. And started screwing the legs together.









I then used one screw per side on each leg to hold them in place. The screws are not weight baring. So I can get away with drywall screws.









Tada, a short table.









I actually neglected measuring the height of the 5 gallon bucket and used scraps for the four legs.
I got lucky.









I'll probably paint this black if I can get my hands on some paint before my next water change.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nicely done. I love the ingenuity mate :thumb:


----------



## balachel (May 24, 2008)

i like that idea very cool any more progress on the tank yet.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice! It's so great you have the room for a 240g in your home,
plus a separate water prep area.
A person needs the proper tools to do the job right :thumb: 
Keep us up dated, this is interesting.
opcorn: 
Alicem


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

I've thrown together what I plan to do with my sump. The big grey looking thing is a filter sock.

This general idea will be used in a 55G tank.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice size tank, good build on the stand, keep posting.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright, my roof is finished except for the new gutters, and some trim painting. But it is close enough I can resume work on my 240G project.

I tested one of my pumps last night to see how loud they where.
I was amazed at their low volume. I'll be able to muffle that no problem.
Really makes me regret all the extra rubber I used to mount it to a piece of board. O-well, extra quiet won't hurt anything.

















Look at that flow!! That's with two T's. Am I crazy to put two of these on my 240? I am thinking about using one on my 125, and one on my 240.









The bolts are sunk into the bottom of this board. They have rubber silencers meant for computer screws threaded onto the bottom. 
The pump came with rubber pieces that fill the edges of the screw hole, and give a nice little rubber washer effect between the board, the pump, and the bolt.
I then took some left over roofing rubber, and wrapped it around the board the pump is mounted too.
Once this baby is screwed down to my stand, I doubt I'll ever hear it.









Alright, so it is time to start work on my sump.
But first of all I have a sump to slightly rebuild for my 125. I bought this used, and it needed some work.
In this picture you can see the grey pvc plugs I siliconed into position. This will hold the lid above the mechanical filter portion of the sump. (The previous pieces were missing.)

















I removed two fittings on the side toward the workbench. I then sanded the area to give it a rough texture. Cut two squares out of some plexi I had laying around and siliconed them in place.
I'm pretty sure this will hold water. If you can't use silicone on Plexi someone better let me know real soon!! 









I have just about all the parts I need to get a working 240G tank and sump.
I don't have any lights (this is ok, it is front of windows) and I don't have a UV yet. 
I can go without a UV for a while. So this too is ok.

I have everything else!!
Note: I picked up several sheets of plexi from a neighbor at a yard sale. I asked how much. She said just take them. So I did. So I surely have enough plexi to do my 55G sump.
Let me know what you think!!


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

When making a container to hold water with Plexi(aka Acrylic), silicone sealant won't hold it together for long as silicone doesn't bond to acrylic like it bonds to glass.

I believe a lot of people use Weld-On #4 to bond acrylic when making wet/dry boxes.


----------



## Charrisse (Feb 17, 2008)

very cool! Im getting the itch to upsize my tank.. HA! I built mine into my basement wall, so upsizing will mean a sawzall, some framing, and of course, the new tank - with a new DIY background, oh yes, another wet/dry.. hmm s'more fish.. probably a divorce paper in there somewhere LOL
Luckily I ca do it all myself.. unfortunalty, my husband would probably kill me for spending the cash right now LOL

ANYHOOO...

One thought on your project.. the "set the tank infront of a window" idea..

Not so good. I did that once, and had algea so bad .. so so soooooooo bad. Sunlight and fish tanks = wicked algea, unless someone else has any thoughts?


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

Charrisse said:


> very cool! Im getting the itch to upsize my tank.. HA! I built mine into my basement wall, so upsizing will mean a sawzall, some framing, and of course, the new tank - with a new DIY background, oh yes, another wet/dry.. hmm s'more fish.. probably a divorce paper in there somewhere LOL
> Luckily I ca do it all myself.. unfortunalty, my husband would probably kill me for spending the cash right now LOL
> 
> ANYHOOO...
> ...


I can easily close the thick blinds and leave them closed. But for now this is the only way to light my tank. If it gets really bad I can put a black background up that would block that sunlight. Thanks


----------



## Charrisse (Feb 17, 2008)

> If it gets really bad I can put a black background up that would block that sunlight. Thanks


I had mine set up between two PCs on a huge built in desk, and used the window for my lighting as well.. and I thought the fish would like the view of the woods. HAH! After I started with algea I did use blinds - still no good. I eventualy moved thetank to another wall, and the light from the windows on the other side(there were 3 LARGE windows in that room) gave me some algea, not even a percentage as bad.. but when I built this new house, I made sure to put the tank away from all windows, and as such i ended up building it into my basement wall hahah! No algea!

Be prepared! You may want to start off with a UV, that may help curb the initial bloom.

Oh one more thought - window placement will cause your temp to be quite unreliable. Drafts in the winter and heat in the summer. It will fluctuate alot.

I hate to see you loose 240G worth of beauties to these issues!

I cant wait to see it finished! You're doing fantabulous!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Any updates? It's been a while since your handiwork has made me feel shamefully inadequate, and I'm ready for more.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

This was the test sump. I used it to try out the weld-on 4. One of the two patches leaked after the first try. It was the lower patch which I applied 2nd and couldn't get a good clamp on it.

With the first patch working fine, I was able to put the sump on it's side and clamp the second patch better. Reapplied the weld on, and it held water like this all night. 

The L piece of plumbing in the sump was just removed from the outtake. I should have taken it out before pictures.. But o-well.










The first patch I applied.









The Second patch I applied. This is the one I had to redo.









The blue lines mark the current water level. I used a carpentry crayon to mark this. Comes off with a wet wash cloth. 









For those just tuning it. This is my test sump. This will not be used on the 240. It will probably get used on the 125. The round spots on the two patches are from the very first fix I attempted. I used silicone to hold the patches onto the inside of the sump. They were water tight, but I was able to poke them through the hole, and they just popped off. I would not use silicone again.

This is also why the patches are on the outside. Because I couldn't clean all of the silicone off the inside of the sump. So I just moved the patches to the outside, and used the side of the patches that didn't have silicone on them.


----------



## verbosity (Jan 22, 2008)

I quickly cut a piece of plywood to set the sump on for the stand. 
I cut it a little small, so I wouldn't have to cut it more than once 
This will be hidden when the stand is finished.. So I really wasn't to worried about making it perfect.

I also replaced all the load bearing screws with real deck screws instead of drywall screws. The new screws can actually hold some weight, and are rust resilient. 









I took my time and drew the lines to match my earlier drawing.. I actually used a square to make these lines. So now I can use them as a guide for installing my acrylic panels. The vertical line in the center is not drawn by me. It was where a divider use to exist in the sump. Though I will be placing a divider in the bio ball chamber. I will explain the reasoning behind that later.









Now that my lines are drawn I took a measurement of the depth of my tank (front to back). I cut a board to these measurements to see how it would fit. It fit.. though it appears the front and back of the tank has bowed at least 1/4". So I will use silicone to feel the gaps when I place the acrylic in here.










I cut up some of the pvc blocks I mentioned earlier in the thread to use as guides for the acrylic. My acrylic is not that thick, so these will help it stay square. They will also be used to hold up shelves in the sump.









I have placed one in this picture. I don't have much force on the clamp.. Just enough to make sure the pvc sits flat while the silicone dries.


















Here I have two of the pvc pieces in.


















And this is where my project sits for the night 
Thanks to the wife for letting me use her parking space tonight.


----------



## frogguy1 (Jul 20, 2004)

Great progress so far :thumb:


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

cmon man no updates in over a year


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow this is a real good project i hope to do the same next year 
Look forward to seeing more of your good work


----------



## Gunn20 (Jun 19, 2010)

i hate when people dont finish there posts!


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Gunn20 said:


> i hate when people dont finish there posts!


I know what you mean, i very much like these jounels but i can understand if some has a break if they tell everyone they are :wink:


----------

